
Bootstrapped, Profitable, & Proud: Admoda - revorad
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2634-bootstrapped-profitable-proud-admoda
======
rodericksilva
We are $970,000 away from getting a spot on Bootstrapped, Profitable & Proud.

~~~
patio11
I prefer to think of it as "How many 5% lifts do I need to hit this revenue
target?" You only need 72. That's totally doable, and that assumes you don't
ever have something more effective like a new product, business model change,
price increase, etc.

~~~
barrydahlberg
Do you have a magic formula for work that out?

~~~
tomjen3
Magic? Only simple math:

y times 1.05 raised to x = z

Where y is your currenty number, x is the number you want to solve for and z
is the number to reach.

x = (log z - log y)over log 1.05

All you need to know can be seen on(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logarithm>)

edit: forgot a log

~~~
barrydahlberg
Gee I was really hoping for some magic, I guess this will do.

Thanks ;)

------
blaines
I truly enjoy this series. It gives genuine insight into today's companies
(i.e. not a Microsoft or Apple) and offers real advice that startups can act
on right now.

Two really good posts:

WooThemes | [http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2359-bootstrapped-
profitable-...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2359-bootstrapped-profitable-
proud-woothemes)

GitHub | [http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2486-bootstrapped-
profitable-...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2486-bootstrapped-profitable-
proud-github)

